# The more I see the less I know



## coffee99

안녕 하세요...

Can anyone help me translate "the more I see the less I know" into Korean?

감사합니다 ^^


----------



## want8

알면 알수록 모르는 것이 더 많다.


----------



## coffee99

want8님~~ 도움을 주셨서 정말 감사해요 ^^


----------



## Anais Ninn

Without a context, I would go for literal translation.

보면 볼수록 더 모르겠다.

What's the context?

Anais


----------

